# '08 CAAD9 vs '07 CAAD9



## willdrop4food (Nov 7, 2007)

Hello,

I am currently considering a CAAD9 w/ 105's or ultegra as a new road bike. I have heard great things about the CAAD series and given my search for a top notch aluminum framed bike, i feel pretty confident that the CAAD9 is the one to get. 

However, i have read here ( don't remember the title of the thread nor can i find it atm) and at other places, that the '08 CAAD9 bikes will be somewhat inferior to the '07 CAAD9 ones. Could someone enlighten me on this issue?


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

As far as I know, the frame is exactly the same. My understanding is that 08 bike will have lower-grade components than those available in 07. Of course, they will also be cheaper, so its not that the bikes are "inferior" (as I said, the frame is exactly the same), but rather than they will be more "economical". 

I have a 07 CAAD9 Optimo 1 (DuraAce), which is not available in 08


----------



## manhattanproj (Jul 13, 2006)

i think if you get the 105 caad9, it's pretty similar for '07 or '08. components wise, shouldn't be any different. probable differences in the brakepads and wheels.

but i like the '07 clear/silver color scheme better. it's cleaner to me. not sure if that matters for you.


----------



## jmahone (Jul 17, 2007)

I think the fork on the '08 CAAD9 is carbon with an aluminum steerer tube instead of all carbon, like the '07 CAAD9 had.


----------



## jmahone (Jul 17, 2007)

And for what it's worth to you, I just purchased the '08 CAAD9 5 (105 group). Wasn't that worried about the steerer tube item I mentioned previously. I got the Hi-Bright (raw) version. I kept hearing how white is the new fast, but for my ability level, it seems like it would be more dirty than fast-looking! Not sure about the wheels at this point, but I'm sure they're fine for training.


----------



## PigmyRacer (Oct 3, 2007)

jmahone- are the highlights on the hi-bright version red and black? The pictures they have make the stripe look a little too orangey for my tastes.


----------



## jmahone (Jul 17, 2007)

Full disclosure: I actually literally just bought this rig two days ago, and it is through a team buy. I won't get my bike until the February time frame, according to the LBS. Maybe sooner, if other folks are to be believed. Anyway, my guess is that this stripe is red, if nothing else, to match the red nipples on the WH-RS-10 wheel set.

I was really hoping I could get this bike in the Patriot Blue, which actually would match our colors. I guess the raw is interesting, and relatively neutral. In general, I am not a red and black fan, since those are UGA colors and I'm a GT grad.

Probably doesn't help, but as I said, I am hoping it's more red than orange, too.


----------



## jmahone (Jul 17, 2007)

*I got my bike early!*

I'll post a picture later, but I just got my 2008 CAAD9 R5 (105) yesterday. The wheelset is different than spec'ed. It came with the 550 Shimanos instead of the RS-10; no red nipples, which strangely, has left me disappointed!

The bike looks sweet, and the hi-bright raw looks pretty nice! My first change to it will likely be the stem; I need a shorter stem, so I will likely upgrade it when I switch it. 

The decals seem a little different from what I remember in the catalog. Definitely black and red, with no orange.


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

Congrats on the early delivery!! :thumbsup: The raw hi-bright is a pretty cool offering in the Cannondale lineup.


----------

